# Desiderata by Max Ehrmann



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

My therapist showed me this a while ago. I keep it posted on my wall and I try to read it as often as I can. It is a beautiful piece and I hope it brings some of you some understanding and serenity.

Here we go. It's kind of long, but so worth it. 
*
---------*

Go placidly amid the noise and haste, and remember what peace there may be in silence.As far as possible, without surrender, be on good terms with all persons. Speak your truth quietly and clearly; and listen to others, even to the dull and ignorant; they too have their story.

Avoid loud and aggressive persons, they are vexations to the spirit. If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain and bitter, for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself. Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans.

Keep interested in your own career, however humble; it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time. Exercise caution in your business affairs, for the world is full of trickery. But let this not blind you to what virtue there is, many persons strive for high ideals, and everywhere life is full of heroism.

Be yourself. Especially do not feign affection. Neither be cynical about love;
for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment it is as perennial as the grass.
Take kindly the counsel of the years, gracefully surrendering the things of youth. Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune. But do not distress yourself with dark imaginings. Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness.

*Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself. You are a child of the universe no less than the trees and the stars; you have a right to be here. And whether or not it is clear to you, no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should.*

Therefore be at peace with God, whatever you conceive Him to be.
And whatever your labors and aspirations, in the noisy confusion of life,
keep peace with your soul. *With all its sham, drudgery and broken dreams,
it is still a beautiful world.* Be cheerful. Strive to be happy.

*---- *

What do you think?


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I have Desiderata on a laminated card I bought on a trip through England and Wales in 1992. 

I love it.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I really like it and am printing it out.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

My Dad would email this to me when ever I was down on myself, I posted it here once for someone, one time I put a picture up of an actor I like on my fb and my dad assumed I was pretending to be that person, the actor is not well known except to myself and the fan base of the soap genre but he sent me the quote telling me how I need to be satisfied with what I have and not want to be anyone else. 

I remember how irritated I use to get at him for sending this to me I hated his attitude of oh it's okay your life stinks that's how it should be, it makes even more sense now that I have the confidence and wisdom to understand it on a deeper level.


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

i remember hearing someone reading this, no idea when or where but it stuck in my mind.


----------

